# Centaur side shaft engine first run



## seadragonfoundry (Sep 3, 2016)

This engine is to the Edgar T Westbury design with a few minor modifications, my patterns and castings. I thought I would fit a fake magneto for appearance, when complete the plug wire will come from the magneto pickup. Still a lot of work to do however this is an encouraging start. The magneto drive gears need a guard, still to be fitted.

https://youtu.be/6WNkAEw9KXc


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 3, 2016)

They are looking good, would be interested to know what the modifications are as I know some people have a job getting these to run.

Are you going to fit the governor or just manually set the throttle?

J


----------



## seadragonfoundry (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello Jason, the changes are only cosmetic, extra flywheel, magneto. It won't be governed. It is critical that the mitre valve for the carburettor bears heavier on the lower seat than the upper, otherwise it will not run, they should idle at about 450 to 500 rpm when bedded in.


----------

